# Cancelled insurance 12 months ago but still taking money.



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi just after a bit of advice, I insured my car last year with Churchill and didn't realise that I'd be changing cars the week or two afterwards. I sold my car and rang to cancel my insurance as I found it cheaper. They said this fine but they would need to take this month and next months out. Now I thought that was the end of it but I just got a letter from them about my insurance renewal and how I don't need t do anything, I looked at my statement and they took money out last month. I'm worried if I ring up and tell them then they'll just say how do they know that I don't have access or whatever. What grounds do I have to stand on? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

JA0395 said:


> Hi just after a bit of advice, I insured my car last year with Churchill and didn't realise that I'd be changing cars the week or two afterwards. I sold my car and rang to cancel my insurance as I found it cheaper. They said this fine but they would need to take this month and next months out. Now I thought that was the end of it but I just got a letter from them about my insurance renewal and how I don't need t do anything, I looked at my statement and they took money out last month. I'm worried if I ring up and tell them then they'll just say how do they know that I don't have access or whatever. What grounds do I have to stand on? Any help is appreciated.


When I've cancelled insurance they have always requested a letter of cancellation. A phone call wasn't good enough.

They also do write back to you accepting this.

Have you insured a new car? Haven't they contacted Churchill about your NCB?


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

There was nothing the last time I cancelled. I cancelled in 2010 and changed to Swiftcover, then changed back to Churchill in 2011, because I was only with them for less than a month they didn't ask for proof of NCB and when I insured my new car with Quotemehappy I showed them the NCB Certificate from Swiftcover. I rang them up and they said that I need to show them proof that I don't own the car but I don't know how.


----------

